# Walter / S&W P99 .45ACP



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone have rgw P99 in .45acp? I have been looking at a new one in the mid $ 500's price range. Don't know much about the P00 series - other then reading the 9mm is better then the .40 for handling/performance (don't know how true that is). But I am interested in the .45.


Any comments / thoughts.

Looking for a Carry / PD weapon..

Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All I can say is mid $550 range is MSRP. You should be able to get that same gun at a show for under $500. I have heard nothing bad about them and over on the Ruger forum they seem to like them. Good luck.


----------

